# Python Vacuum



## Dissident (Mar 23, 2003)

I just bought one of these and can't get it to work continously properly. I know several people on this board think that this piece of equipment is top shelf, but for me right now it is worse than a cheap gravel vac. It barely has any power when I am cleaning the gravel. Do you leave the water running through the faucet when you're vacuuming? Does it matter if the faucet is at a lower level than the tank?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

if the bottom of your tank is 12" higher than your sink then you would not need to run the water but if it's close to the same height then you will have to run the water.
I put the end of the hose out the window and water the grass or run it to the bathtub.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I run the faucet water all the time, it really sucks the water out that way


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

mine is fine just being pump into the lawn. Not real strong but still gets the job done


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont even use a "Python" I find that a cheaper gravel cleaner does the trick for me. Same job done and lower the cost.

~Dj


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i need one because there is nothing close to my tank. it sucks the water out really fast. i can do a %50 water change in my 108g in like 40 mins. not really sure why yours isn't working.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I love my python. I also also leave the water on. I can change water in less than half of what it used to take me.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i just wish i could fill it up quicker for some reason my water presur in my house has been the shits if someone else is using it at the same time.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

none of my faucets have the right adapter (dam old sink)is there anything with a hand pump ?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i got one of them too. doesn't work well at all. if you wanted to gear something up you could get one you would use for a gas tank.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont like to put water from the tap straight into my tank. I prefer to let the water sit out for a week before adding it to my tank. That way all amonia/chlorines can be evaporated. I usually let about 40-50 gallons of water sit out for a week.

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Croz said:


> yea i got one of them too. doesn't work well at all. if you wanted to gear something up you could get one you would use for a gas tank.


 cool thanks croz


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

no problem , i saw a cool one from Canadian Tire.


----------



## Dissident (Mar 23, 2003)

I really bought it for the convenience, seeing as my tank is about twenty feet away from the nearest faucet or hose. It just royally pisses me off that this thing doesn't even work as good as my shitty 6 dollar gravel vac and it costs 40 bones







.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea my closest sink is 40 feet or so and 3 rooms away so i really needed it .


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

i probably wouldnt have a 75 gal. tank if i didnt have a python.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

my python is 14 years running. money well spent!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've bought one and have heard and witness several good reviews about them. First time I seen it was @ Hollywood's house. I was impressed of how water transferr was so easy and convenient from his tank in the living room to the container in the back of the car. I was sold immediatly!!!


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm curious, do you need threads on the sink in order for it to work? What about a shower if you take off the nozzle? I want to buy one, as I have a 150, a 55, and a 30 gallon tank all 40 feet from the nearest sink. Lemme know!!


----------



## Dissident (Mar 23, 2003)

scrapedogg said:


> I'm curious, do you need threads on the sink in order for it to work? What about a shower if you take off the nozzle? I want to buy one, as I have a 150, a 55, and a 30 gallon tank all 40 feet from the nearest sink. Lemme know!!


 Yup, they have adapters for the different thread sizes, I currently jook mine up to a hose outside my house since it didn't have a thread small enough to fit inside my bathroom faucet.


----------

